# FLV Mango



## yaasir (19/12/18)

Good day all.

Is there any vendor who has FLV MANGO in stock? I need 20ml. Urgent 

Regards
Yaasir
0786703115

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (19/12/18)

yaasir said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Is there any vendor who has FLV MANGO in stock? I need 20ml. Urgent
> 
> ...



30ml in stock

https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...cts/mango-concentrate-flv?variant=45626531982

Edit**Oops only 1 left... ***

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yaasir (19/12/18)

acorn said:


> 30ml in stock
> 
> https://blckvapour.co.za/collection...cts/mango-concentrate-flv?variant=45626531982
> 
> ...



Thank you ever so much! I placed an order! 
Dont know how I missed that one.

Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

